# Traffic



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was an excuse previously unknown to mankind.
But that didn't stop a driver fined £120 for using a bus lane claiming he had only done so to avoid a UFO.
The motorist told parking officials that he was 'forced' to swerve into the bus lane to avoid a spaceship that was 'hurtling towards him' in Southwark, south London.


Other bizarre attempts to avoid fines revealed by Southwark Council include a motorist who told them he wasn't liable for a ticket because he was colour blind and thought a yellow line was blue.
He told a parking appeal that because of his yellow/blue colour blindness he had 'no idea' that parking was restricted.
Again, his appeal was rejected on the grounds that 'everybody knows not to park on double lines, regardless of colour'.
Other chancers tried to avoid fines by saying they had been sleeping in their car and were taking government road safety advice by taking a break rather than 'drive tired'.
Another said that he thought you could park anywhere when it was raining and yet another said they had 'no idea' what a residential parking bay was.
Council spokesman said: 'The imagination of some of the drivers is quite impressive.
'But UFOs and colour blindness unfortunately do no count as legitimate reasons to overturn a parking ticket.'


Lol just as well there are no bus lanes here in Egypt.


----------

